
Ant Design – A UI Design Language - v33ra
https://ant.design/
======
nerdkid93
This is pretty interesting. I'm curious what issues this design language
addresses that other design languages (like Material or IBM Design) don't
address.

~~~
mushbino
I'm currently working with Ant and it's designed more for enterprise
applications. It has a huge component library and great documentation, even
though some of it has to be translated from Chinese. The components really
cover a lot of use cases. There are some great chart libraries as well.

Material is mostly optimized for mobile applications and interactions. It
requires a lot more space which starts to fall apart with the needs of a more
complex application.

~~~
styfle
When you say it’s designed for enterprise applications, what does that mean?
How would that be different then non-enterprise applications?

~~~
mushbino
By enterprise I mean something that's more of a SaaS application vs more of a
website.

Material requires more space than something like a Salesforce, for example
will allow.

It's one of the reasons Google hasn't implemented material design with Gmail.
Too much going on in one space for it to work.

------
nielsbot
Not immediately obvious from browsing the page.. does it React?

~~~
droidist2
Yes!

[https://ant.design/docs/react/introduce](https://ant.design/docs/react/introduce)

